# H:40k Daemons W:Anything not Chaos!



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

So I recently bought a fair amount of daemons to build up a 40k daemons army; however, from the first night I got them, I have had horrible nightmares whenever the models are in my presence. I know it sounds wild, but it is entirely true. Just last night I had one of those dreams where you feel like you are there for years. It began with my being seduced by a daemon possessed woman. I almost caved in, but denied her. Then I was forced to murder someone, and was on the run, and eventually put into prison. When I woke up this morning, I rolled out of my bed, and the first thing I saw was a khorne bloodletter.. This is only a brief recap of the events in the dream, not to mention the others, but it is entirely true. So please help me! I am looking for about any other race, just not chaos! I am also open to other games, just make me an offer.
Have:
40k Daemons Codex

Ultraforge Wardemon(assembled, unpainted)

20 pink horrors of tzeentch(10 in the process of being painted, 10 NOS)

1 Plastic Daemonprince(assembled with wings, primed black)

12 bloodletters(10 primed white, 2 unprimed, all assembled)

1 Skulltaker(painted)


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

So they're all assembled?
Some are not painted?


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Most are assembled, but 10 of the horrors are New on sprue. Only 10 horrors and the Skulltaker are painted.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What are you looking for? I have a bunch of orks that I would be willing to part with. Drop me a pm if you are interested. 

I would love to see some pics of the painted stuff though.


----------

